# Three months of diesel (335d) ownership



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It's been three months now (longer than this forum has been here) so here's my report:



> Three months after picking up the Montego Blue BMW 335d at the BMW Welt delivery center in Munich, it continues to provide consistent Freude am Fahren. Aside from one letter on the decklid badge, there is little in outward appearance that distinguishes the 335d from its petrol-powered counterpart, the 335i. Yet driving a 335d does make a very clear statement to the world, one that says ***8220;I want incredible fuel economy without sacrificing performance.***8221; To put this more in BMW terms, ***8220;I want the ultimate fuel economy machine.***8221;
> 
> The 335d does this by combining sports-car acceleration with exemplary fuel economy, and then adding in comfort and attention to detail. Indeed, this very combination may be the forerunner of a new breed of luxury-performance sedans.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice review. Thank you for posting.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice review.

I have an '09 without convenience subscription. Anyone know if the '09 cars with convenience subscription support fuel price search? What about "with a few clicks, the driver can e-mail friends and family his current location and destination information"? (Hope you don't mind the small quote from your article.)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

autoJeff said:


> Nice review.
> 
> (Hope you don't mind the small quote from your article.)


Thanks and no worries.



autoJeff said:


> I have an '09 without convenience subscription. Anyone know if the '09 cars with convenience subscription support fuel price search? What about "with a few clicks, the driver can e-mail friends and family his current location and destination information"?


 As far as I know, the only thing that won't work (unless your car gets a sw upgrade) is the text-to-speech for the news. You will get the other functionality if you subscribe to the Convenience Package.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> Nice review.
> 
> I have an '09 without convenience subscription. Anyone know if the '09 cars with convenience subscription support fuel price search? What about "with a few clicks, the driver can e-mail friends and family his current location and destination information"? (Hope you don't mind the small quote from your article.)


Fuel search and email works in 09 335d. It works on my d built on 04/09. Text to speech doesnt work. Dealer said update would cost so I passed on it.


----------

